# Sana may katrabaho akong pinoy



## Inglip

'Sana may katrabaho akong pinoy'

This is a sentence I don't understand. I wanted to say to my friend - 'I hope my colleges are pinoy' so I wrote 'sana may katrabaho na pinoy ako ' and she corrected it to the above.

I don't understand, isn't the word 'pinoy' modifying 'ako'? when it should be modifying colleges?


----------



## DotterKat

No, pinoy is modifying katrabaho and not ako (you wish you have a _Filipino colleague_). Your friend is right in saying _Sana may katrabaho akong pinoy_.
_Akong_ is the possessive form of the first person pronoun _I. _You are wishing that  you _have_ a Filipino colleague. Do a more direct translation and it will be obvious:

I wish *I have *a Filipino colleague. Sana *mayroon akong* (pinoy na katrabaho / katrabahong pinoy).


----------



## Inglip

I am still a little confused.

This makes perfect sense to me - Sana *mayroon akong* (pinoy na katrabaho / katrabahong pinoy). 				

But the one my friend suggested, it seems as though 'akong' is misplaced. It seems like it should be after 'pinoy na katrabaho / katrabahong pinoy)


----------



## iggyca

This might help you out. Word order changes depending if *Mayroon* or *May* is used.

http://mrfrancis-sixers.wikispaces.com/May,+Mayroon,+Wala


----------



## Inglip

Still a little confused. The link says *'May + Noun + Ang Form and/or extra information'

*So following that rule, shouldn't it be - Sana may katrabahong pinoy ako?


----------



## iggyca

ako is the ang form. the ang form can be ako, ka, sila, tayo, siya, kami

May libro siya.
May kaldareta sila.
May pera ka.
May bahay tayo.
May alawans kami.

using your example

Sana *May katrabaho ako*ng Pinoy
I wish *I have a colleague* that is Filipino.

-----

I wish *I have *a Filipino colleague. Sana *mayroon akong* (pinoy na katrabaho / katrabahong pinoy).




Similar but just worded different. Maybe someone can expand on this as I am not fluent by any means. Just thought I would try to help.


----------



## jenny_lo

Hi there,

Let me share what I know. Others can correct me if I'm wrong. =)

Use *MAY* if the next word is a noun, verb, adjective and *adverb

Examples:
Followed by a noun: May libro si Pedro (Pedro has a book)
Followed by a verb: May umaakyat sa hagdan (Somebody is climbing the stairs)
Followed by an adjective: May mababait na tao (There are good people)
Followed by an adverb: May sobrang bilis na sasakyan (There is a very speedy car)


Use *MAYROON* if the next word is a personal pronoun (panao), demonstrative pronoun (pamatlig), and adverb of place (panlunan)

Examples:
Followed by a personal pronoun: Dumating si Pedro. Mayroon siyang aaminin sa iyo (Pedro came. He has something to confess to you)
Followed by a demonstrative pronoun: Pumunta ka sa kusina. Mayroon doong pagkain. (Go to the kitchen. There's food over there)
Followed by an adverb of place: Kung kailangan mo ng kumot, mayroon sa kwarto. (If you need a blanket, there is one in the room)

** Also, you can use mayroon, as an independent reply.

Example:
(At the store)
Jose: Ano pong bibilhin niyo? (What will you buy?)
Pedro: May toyo ba? (Is there soy sauce for sale?)
Jose: Mayroon. (Yes, there is)

I hope this one helps =)


----------



## rempress

DotterKat said:


> No, pinoy is modifying katrabaho and not ako (you wish you have a _Filipino colleague_). Your friend is right in saying _Sana may katrabaho akong pinoy_.
> _Akong_ is the possessive form of the first person pronoun _I. _You are wishing that  you _have_ a Filipino colleague. Do a more direct translation and it will be obvious:
> 
> I wish *I have *a Filipino colleague. Sana *mayroon akong* (pinoy na katrabaho / katrabahong pinoy).



I agree to Dotterkat. This is perfect. I don't want to add anything it might confuse Inglip more.


----------

